# Significant growth after 1 year???



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kira's been growing very slowly since I got her at 11 weeks. Her 1 year weight was only 56 pounds, and 20.5 inches at the withers.

The other night, my wife said that she looked taller, and "thicker" than usual, and I agreed.

Took her to the vet yesterday to follow up on a recent injury, and she weighed 64 pounds, and 23.5 inches at the withers.
Even the vert commented that it was unusual for dogs t make such a large growth after one year.

Kira will soon be 16 months.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lol. 
Maybe wasn't as significant as I thought. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I thought GSDs grew until they were 2?


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> I thought GSDs grew until they were 2?


Thats what I thought- and the slower the better. 

I think in general you dont see much growth in height after one year-but they continue to fill out?


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

My boy stop growing height wise at 10 months. He's still filling up and can't wait to see him full grown. I don't like the lanky stages at all.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think mine has finally stopped growing upwards. She has gained weight slowly, but steady. I'm curious to see how she fills out, because I don't foresee her gaining to much weight. She is tall and lanky.


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

Our girl is a GSD/Mal Mix - so have no clue how she's gonna turn out! Shes a bit slimmer than a pure bred GSD, but she's getting taller. She is 72 pounds, and will be 1 year at the end of November.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

Suki girl???? slimmer than a pure GS???? my purebred GS is 62 pounds and looks great at that, and all my Belgian females ranged from 40-45 pounds!! And I think yours isn't slimmer than any I've seen!!!! She might be slimmer than a male but even my male Belgians never hit 70, wow she is huge!!!


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

Now you've got me thinking she's too big!!!! The vet has never commented on her weight - she has been fluctuating between 70-72 pounds now for about 2 months. I don't think she'll get too much bigger, but who knows. She is a mix, and we were always kind of unsure about her breeding. We know GSD and Mali, but could there be something else in there?!

You can still see her ribs and hip bones, so I don't think she's overweight...


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Rusty was done height wise when he closed in on a year old. At 2.5 years old he's still filling out, he still has a puppy face


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

So...just a question, I know you can't get a real idea of how big a dog is by a photo...here is Suki (chowing down on dinner,of course!)....do you really think she's THAT BIG?! For a 11 month old GSD/Mal mix? Her dad was a pretty big guy.


----------



## SukiGirl (Aug 31, 2012)

I mean, c'mon. She's not that big, right?


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Well apparently, her recent growth spurt resulted in some pano in her front left leg. This is the same spot that bothered her at about 6 months, when she made another rapid growth. 

We were going her daily run, and she had a slight limp. She later went to jump up and winced a bit. 
If I didn't see that she grew a few inches in a matter of weeks, I'd be concerned. 



Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## saywhat321 (Sep 11, 2014)

*weight gain after 1 year?*

Hello everyone, I've got a male GSD 9 months old, he's around 80 lbs now and I've heard that they grow until they are 2-3 years old... :crazy:
He's big enough now, I'm nervous of how much bigger he'll get. He's a really thick boy, solid like a rock. How much weight is usually gained after a year old? I know he's basically done growing, but is he going to put on another 5lbs, 10lbs, 20lbs???? our other dog is a little girl GSD mix 50lbs and he already tramples her. 
any info is helpful, she what I can look forward to .. lol


----------

